# Stepping up....



## TR90125 (Sep 25, 2012)

Not sure if this is the best forum or not for this post, but HRT is kind of where it all started for me so here it is.

I began my HRT journey with Chip/Maximus back in August of 2011 and started my 3J Modified Carb Cycle diet a month later.  I feel like I had really great results initially.  After several months I struggled to keep up with the mass quantities of food required on the modified carb diet and not long after my weight training began to suffer.  I never changed my routine and seemed to lose intensity at the gym.

About two months ago I got back on the mountain bike looking to finally lose the belly flab that seems to have been with my since Michael Jackson was actually black.  I got into a routine of massive amounts of bike based cardio combined with a diet focused mostly on calorie deficit and little else and wasn't in the gym at all.  Long story short, although I lost some fat initially, I think the excessive cardio combined with restricted calories was eating away at my muscle while the fat loss came to a halt.

I have decided to work with Helios Nutrition and hope to have my first consult with Spongy soon.  I have an appointment tomorrow with one of the trainers at the gym I use.  I know my nutrition has been way off for a while, my cardio, until recently has been excessive and I just got back in the gym last week and I felt like I haven't pushed myself in the gym for months.    

On a positive note, I look way better than I did 15 months ago and way, way better than I did 24 months ago.  I have restricted my alcohol intake to no more than 4 glasses of wine per week.  My travel job, which has always been a challenge, will not require any travel until 2013.    

I feel like I just need some help to cross the river, so to speak.  My belly measures 33 inches, which is about 8 inches less than 2007 and at the same time seems like losing the next 3 inches is a million times harder than the previous 8.  As I said in a previous post, when I look in the mirror I really can't believe how close I am to a hard body and at the same time I can't believe how elusive it can be sometimes.

At the end of the day, you have to decide what your going to do.  I could lay up and accept what I have accomplished as "good enough" and I'd be better off than most men in their 40's, but I also know better to give up now.  I feel like I'm about 15 or so pounds of fat away from real good definition, from being at the beach and WANTING to take my shirt off instead of perferring to leave it on.

15 or so pounds away from women asking my wife what it's like to fuck me because I am so hard and her responding with "your imagination couldn't even begin to process it"......

It doesn't really sound like a lot, 15 pounds.

So, with all that said, at 44 years old, with over a year under my belt of good HRT I'm looking for help and support from every possible source, including SI.  I'm not going to lay up and cruise just because I no longer have moobs and can actually see my dick when I look down, and it actually works.  I'm going to do whatever it takes to get my bodyfat down below 12% (to start) and maintain 180 pounds.  

I will keep everyone posted on my progress and thanks in advance for your support...............


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 25, 2012)

First of all... nice work so far.

Second... never ever ever fucking ever give up!

Third... throw up some pics bro.

When you are asking what you can do are you trying to get advice on another compound? You're hooked up with a dietitian so thats a good start. Running some var along with your TRT can help...


----------



## DF (Sep 25, 2012)

We started with Maximus at pretty much the same time.  Keeping motivated can sometimes be a challenge.  I'm sure that with Spongy & all of SI on your side that you'll get that extra 15 lbs off.  Best of luck Bro & keep us posted.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah man ull be in good hands with sponge! Im about to get my diet from him and restart my hrt with maximus as well, cant wait!

Hopefully ull log it all to get help from peeps on here


----------



## TR90125 (Sep 25, 2012)

I am going to use the forum to post updates and keep myself motivated.  I have noticed a correlation with my diet and workout consistency and forum usage.  The more I am on the forum, the better I do with diet and training.

I will have to take some fresh pics...I can't find the last ones I used.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 25, 2012)

cool, cant wait for updates, i actually just restarted on my maximus regiman again, because last time my bp and cholesterol went thru the roof!!

dont forgrt to give blood every like 8 weeks i think it is!


----------



## TR90125 (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, I met with my new trainer for the first time this morning.  It was painfully obvious my prior workouts lacked sufficient intensity.  We worked out for 45 minutes and I was sweating profusely and still can barely walk.  

My stats are

Height  5'9"
weight  180   fasted and buck naked
BF%     19

My goal is to drop my body fat 5% by the end of the year.  I figure with proper nutrition, dialed in HRT and proper training that should be realistic.

I travel on business for the last time tomorrow and return next Tuesday.  My diet and workouts start in one week.  

Stay tuned.


----------



## DF (Sep 25, 2012)

Very nice bro! glad to hear your on your way.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Sep 25, 2012)

is it bad that i was on the same plan and wanted more food? lol


----------



## TR90125 (Sep 25, 2012)

Alright, here is my "starting" pic.  I just took this 5 minutes ago and I have basically looked like this for the last several months.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 25, 2012)

well theres work to be done but i was expecting to see worse.  lots of TRT/HRT guys here, you wont have any issue getting advice.  


GL man, remember................this is the start of your quest.  long road ahead......


----------



## TR90125 (Sep 25, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> well theres work to be done but i was expecting to see worse.  lots of TRT/HRT guys here, you wont have any issue getting advice.
> 
> 
> GL man, remember................this is the start of your quest.  long road ahead......




My waist was over 40 inches back in 2007 and I look like a badass when I wear a shirt....Lol


----------



## corvettels3 (Sep 26, 2012)

You do not look bad at all brother. You got that FIT look..

Oh yeah one more thing: I think it's time to change the date in your camera..


----------



## TR90125 (Sep 26, 2012)

corvettels3 said:


> You do not look bad at all brother. You got that FIT look..
> 
> Oh yeah one more thing: I think it's time to change the date in your camera..



Thanks bro...  As they say, everything is relative.  Although I have had flab most of my life and was downright fat for a couple years, this is probably the best I have looked since I graduated from Basic Training in 1986.  

What has me fired up is how far I have already come since my peak weight of 215 (mostly fat) in 2007.  Simply stated, I feel close enough to redouble my efforts.  My 12 week goal is to lose a mere 15 pounds of fat.  It just doesn't sound like a big number to me.  I know it won't be easy, but I keep saying "it's just 15 pounds".

I suspect will look a helluva lot better at 14% BF than I do at 19%.


----------



## ccpro (Sep 26, 2012)

You're doing great, you have alot to work with!!!  I'll show you a bad pic! lol.


----------



## TR90125 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks man.  I've got a couple bad ones as well....


----------



## 03ACE (Sep 26, 2012)

ccpro said:


> You're doing great, you have alot to work with!!!  I'll show you a bad pic! lol.



I didn't say you could use my pics! )


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 26, 2012)

Keep the faith, Mate! You've come so far already!! 

As was mentioned, this game is a marathon, not a sprint. Keep that beach visual in your mind as motivation when you're tired and not feeling like hitting the gym, or when you're tempted to cheat on The Sponge (great call connecting with him - I roll the same way  )

Stay strong and thanks for the share! Sub'ed for updates!

- Savage


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 26, 2012)

you have to let the past go.  thats over with.  you are changing yourself, for the better.  Dont worry about 2007 or anything other than the nex few days ahead.  thats all you can controll, but thats all you need.L-)


keep you head up bro


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 26, 2012)

That pic ain't bad. Looks like you have the foundations there. Proper diet will take care of that.


Work your ass off and you'll see what you want.


----------



## TR90125 (Sep 27, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> That pic ain't bad. Looks like you have the foundations there. Proper diet will take care of that.
> 
> 
> Work your ass off and you'll see what you want.



Thanks PoB.  That is exactly what I have been thinking.  I just need to finish what I started.

If I can line everything up all at once, nutrition, workout intensity, consistency, vigilance and balanced HRT I cannot fail.


----------



## DF (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey TR it's been a week! How are things going?? any update?


----------



## TR90125 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes...it has although today is essentially my first day.  

I should have my nutrition plan from Spongy today or tomorrow at the latest.  

I had my 1st real training session today with my trainer and let's just say I am glad I decided to go that route.  I think when I very first started weight training I saw some decent initial results because I went from no training to training.  Due to lack of intensity, variety and likely poor form I quickly plateaued.  I have had 2 sessions so far and the intensity of the workout is way beyond what I got out of my own training.  So I am very excited about that.

I will be updating this thread a lot more often from now on, at least several times a week and will update my stats as progress is made.


----------



## DF (Oct 3, 2012)

Sounds like your on your way Bro.  Take some before pics & keep us updated.   
Best of luck to you!


----------



## TR90125 (Oct 5, 2012)

I have completed my first week of workouts with my new trainer.  I'm sore, very fucking sore, but I like it.  I never pushed myself in the gym like I have this week.  For all you guys that do this without a trainer can push yourselves hard enough to get the results I see around this board, much respect.  Long story short I really look forward to my workouts now.  

I got my nutrition plan from Spongy last night and I am back in the saddle with proper eating habits.  If I can point to one thing that probably held me back the most over the last few months, besides lack of intensity in the gym, it would have to be the lack of frequency with my meals.  Even when I tracked calories and macros I did not eat frequently enough.  

I've got the weekend ahead.  I will do 30-40 minutes of bike based cardio both days, rest, eat and avoid alchohol.  I train next week Monday, Wednesday and Friday and will do cardio 4-5 days a week for about 30 minutes.  I will post another picture at the end of this month, but I already feel my muscles waking up.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 5, 2012)

Great work bro.  I miss the days when I get super sore


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 6, 2012)

Nice job getting your game tightened up, Bro!! Stick with it!


----------



## TR90125 (Oct 10, 2012)

Just a quick update.  All facets of my plan have been spot on since I started.  I have had my body fat tested 3 times since I first met my trainer.  BF measurements through today

9-25   19.6%
10-3   20.3% after a week long trip.....
10-10  18.3%

Body fat measurements were taken with an electronic device.  I'm not sure how accurate they are, but all three measurements make sense.  I was happy to see a drop from my first measurement.  My diet and training have been dialed in very well and my muscles seem to be changing faster than my belly is shrinking, but my BF is down, weight is the same.  The goal for the end of October is 17%, which I hope to blow away.


----------



## DF (Oct 10, 2012)

Great to hear TR! Keep hitting it hard!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 11, 2012)

You're making progress, Bro!


----------



## TR90125 (Oct 17, 2012)

It's been a while since I updated my progress.  Simply stated everything is going extremely well.  I seem to be dropping body fat without really dropping weight, which is awesome.  Spongy has been great to work with and his plan is very easy in my opinion. Compared to my previous attempts with recomp, my level of vigilance has never been higher.  I started my nutrition plan October 6th.  Since then I have not consumed even 1 protein shake or 1 drop of alchohol, not one stinking drop.  

I also have to commend my trainer.  When we started I told him I wanted to drop body fat and add LBM.  My workouts last about 30 minutes and I am usually smoked 10 minutes in.  Every workout is different and my muscles never know what to expect.

I will be posting pics at the end of this month and if my BF has dropped enough, I may ask Spongy for some more calories.  My body feels like it wants to grow.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 17, 2012)

no protein powders just food right? thats awesome, especially for the work u have put in! keep it up, it will pay off!


----------



## Spongy (Oct 17, 2012)

great to hear brother, never hesitate to email me if you need a change!


----------



## TR90125 (Oct 17, 2012)

j2048b said:


> no protein powders just food right? thats awesome, especially for the work u have put in! keep it up, it will pay off!



Correct...all real food.  I have not touched any powder yet.  Before Spongy my plan was to do at least an hour of cardio or more 5-6 days a week and survive on protein shakes.  I don't recommend that.   My cardio now is 30 minutes 4 days a week.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 18, 2012)

Great update and congrats on your progress!


----------



## TR90125 (Oct 20, 2012)

Quick update

A week ago today after a brutal leg day last Friday and a short mountain bike ride Saturday I developed a pain on my hip that radiated down through my quad into my calf and all the way to my foot.  This has happened twice before, once due to mountain biking and once due to heavy squats.  

I got in to see a chiropractor Wednesday and he told me that in layman's terms my spine was all jacked up.  8 of the 24 vertabae were putting some level of pressure on my nerves, several of those were extreme.  I had my first adjustment Thursday and he told me no weight training or mountain biking for 2 weeks.  I was bummed.  I go back Tuesday for more adjustments and to revisit the time off from training.  

I got on the scale today and weighed 179.3 pounds.  I haven't cracked 170 anything in a long time and I can totally see were the weight loss is coming from.  

Although I was initially totally bummed I could workout, I am going to take this opportunity to focus extra hard on the nutrition piece, with adjustments factored in for my lack of training and since I can't ride my bike, I'm getting the old dog back on the leash and we're walking.

Monday will be 3 weeks without a single drop of alchohol.  Yesterday was the first day I even thought about taking a sip and not being able to work out along with the fact that my wife got home from a happy hour buzzed at 8PM really had my craving some beer, but I sucked it up.  

I hope to be back in the gym no later than a week from Monday.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 20, 2012)

Buzzed wife + husband's bad back = ride 'em cowgirl!!


----------



## TR90125 (Oct 21, 2012)

To be more specific, reverse cowgirl, but you were close.


----------



## TR90125 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm about to lose my fucking mind....I haven't worked out since last Wednesday and still haven't touched a drop of alcohol...

Something has to give soon I'm about to lose my mind!!!

Not drinking seemed easy when my trainer was wearing me out.  Now I'm just bored.  Walked the dog on Sunday, had to bag a huge pile of steaming dog shit a half mile into it and by the 1 mile mark my leg was throbbing.  I see my chiropractor again tomorrow and I want to beg him to let me train.  

FUCK!!!!!


----------



## DF (Oct 22, 2012)

There has to be something that you can do that won't exacerbate you low back.  Maybe some arm work ect....


----------



## TR90125 (Oct 22, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> There has to be something that you can do that won't exacerbate you low back.  Maybe some arm work ect....



Doc said arms and upper body IN TWO WEEKS!  I am going to have a more detailed discussion with him tomorrow.  

It's just frustrating because I was making GAINS and I was only a couple weeks into the plan.


----------



## DF (Oct 22, 2012)

Damn, no upper body for 2 weeks.  That's harsh


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 23, 2012)

Agree - I get the idea of letting yourself heal, but there has to be some modality you can use to work-off some stress...yoga maybe? (don't laugh - its a b1tch of a workout when done right)


----------



## TR90125 (Oct 23, 2012)

I should find out today.  If he insistent on resting I am going to start my training again on Monday of next week.  I can make it until then.  My pain is starting to subside so a few more days rest will be good.  If I can get back at it on Monday I will have missed 10 days.  I can bounce back from that and will add it to the end of my 12 week training plan with my trainer. 

I will survive!


----------



## TR90125 (Oct 28, 2012)

Here's an update...

My chriopractor put me on a 12 week corrective therapy plan.  My spine had 8 subluxations and, most notably, the lumbar region of my spine, when viewed from the front has a curvature that results in uneven hip bones.  It also explains why I always stated away from barbell squats, deadlifts, two training movements I knew I should be doing but were painful with any significant amount of weight.

I have had about 5 sessions so far and feel noticeably better already.  However, in discussing my 12 week treatment plan I was informed I could not weight train my back, abs, shoulders or chest for 2 months.  Arms can be trained and I am allowed to do leg extenstions and seated calf raises.  

I met with my trainer last week and we have suspended training until I get rechecked on November 20th.  I am hoping I have made enough progress that I will be cleared for weight training again.

In spite of all this, I am dropping body fat, albeit without adding any fkn LBM.  I weighed 176 as of this morning and there is noticeable improvement in my definition, especially in the oblique area, my back and I can tell my stomach is smaller.

I will post pics by the end of the week.


----------



## TR90125 (Nov 2, 2012)

bad link...sorry


----------



## TR90125 (Nov 2, 2012)

I am in the process of uploading pics.  My waist is down 1.5 inches and I now weigh 175 pounds, which is too light, but I have not been in the gym for over two weeks, but I am back at the weight training as of Monday.


----------



## DF (Nov 2, 2012)

Very Nice TR!  You are looking leaner & tighter.  Keep it up bro your making great progress.


----------



## ccpro (Nov 3, 2012)

I agree, looking lean.  I'm a firm believer in doing anything...cant do upperbody..hit legs, calves, forearms...whatever.  get on the bike...


----------



## TR90125 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks!

I have been on the mountain bike 3-4 times a week, no weights.  I am very happy with everything so far, adding weight training back will help a lot.  I need some mass!

I will post another pic in a month.


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 4, 2012)

Looking good bro


----------



## TR90125 (Nov 9, 2012)

Quick update.  

Been back in the gym since Monday.  Real nice to be sore again.  

Had my body fat tested today and it was 16.1% we adjusted our end of year goal from 14 down to 13.  My weight is up 2 pounds since last week.


----------



## TR90125 (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is a quick photo update.  









Arms, chest and shoulders have all gained an inch since my last update.  Body fat remains at 16% and I have recently increased my cardio to speed up fat loss.


----------



## juuced (Dec 13, 2012)

looking good bro.

shave them arms and work on that tan man!   =)


----------



## TR90125 (Dec 16, 2012)

My weight and BF% as of today's workout

179.5 lbs

15.1% Body Fat

I tested at 19.6% BF the first day I met with my trainer so I have lost 4.5% body fat and my total body weight has only dropped 1/2 pound.  

Next goal is 12% BF at the same weight.


----------



## DF (Dec 16, 2012)

Looking much leaner than before Bro.  Keep up the great work!


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 16, 2012)

TR looking good brother!  Congrats on your progress!!  Now I know its fall/winter but dude work on that tan.......lol


----------



## Cashout (Dec 16, 2012)

Don't worry about your tan just keep plugging away - heck I'm a ghostly shade of white too now!


----------



## 63Vette (Dec 16, 2012)

You are on the right track brother keep hitting it hard!! Good job so far - let's do this thing!!!


Respect,
Vette


----------



## TR90125 (May 30, 2013)

Been a while since I updated this thread.  Over the holidays, thanks to a several trips up north to ride my snowmobile and wreck my diet, I jumped back up to 18.1% body fat.  Fast forward 90 days and I have managed to get down to 14.2% which is about 1% lower than my pre-holiday level.

Over the last few weeks I have really ramped up my cardio, performing HIIT at least 3 times a week mixed in with a couple longer workouts of 45-75 minutes on the mountain bike trails.

I also recently dialed back my calories and started tracking every last gram and calorie.  On my weight training days I take in just under 2,000 calories and my non-weight training days around 1700.  I should mention that aside from my training and cardio, my activity level is sedentary.

I currently weigh 176 and have been in the low 14's for body fat for about a week and expect to see the 13's very soon.  I have significantly more definition in my oblique area and my belly fat is noticeably reduced.

I am trying to hit somewhere in the 12 range by mid-July.  I will post some pics at the end of June.


----------



## rdent95 (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice work TR, looking lean in last pics.... Keep up the good work? How are things going for you now?


----------



## TR90125 (Jul 1, 2013)

rdent95 said:


> Nice work TR, looking lean in last pics.... Keep up the good work? How are things going for you now?




................................


----------

